# what do you suggest???



## nilo (3 Sep 2007)

Hi guys,

So what do you reckon?... im about to purchase a c02 kit and i just wanted a few opinions, ive saved the money and im going to buy myself some kit, im quite experienced in fishkeeping but fairly new to c02.

I like the look of the small Amano c02 kits.

or what about a Dennerle?

my tank is 30" x 20" x 18"

it is well planted,and they are doing good, but need that boost!!

cheers. marc


----------

